# 2011 Gibson Les Paul Traditional Goldtop $1700 NS



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

This one has some patina and weighs 11 lbs.

Gibson Guitar | Guitars | Truro | Kijiji


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Looks familiar.. sold here once? Or maybe I'm on on kiji too much


----------



## crann (May 10, 2014)

The play wear is really nice and the one piece figured back is impressive, but 11lbs is kinda crazy.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

crann said:


> The play wear is really nice and the one piece figured back is impressive, but 11lbs is kinda crazy.


Time for an aluminum tailpiece? Haha!


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

I don’t know that there’s a price low enough to get me to buy an 11lb Les Paul.


----------



## Pedro-x (Mar 7, 2015)

I think that is a satin finish model. They wear quicker and also were cheaper


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Id be all over it if not for the weight...and if I lived out east 
Surprised it made it past QC with such an outlier of weight.


----------



## bgreenhouse (Jan 4, 2014)

Maybe he weighed it in the case...

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

tomee2 said:


> Time for an aluminum tailpiece? Haha!


An aluminum back brace maybe.


----------



## ABCarlson (Jan 11, 2021)

I'm digging it! It tempts me.


----------

